# Vote on your favorite speedcube



## crazycuber36 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi guys, I just wanted to know what everyone's main cube is.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 18, 2020)

Valk Power M


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 18, 2020)

WRM


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 18, 2020)

Yuexiao EDM (rare choice lol)


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine is wrm too


----------



## MarkA64 (Mar 18, 2020)

354


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 18, 2020)

Valk M


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 18, 2020)

MarkA64 said:


> 354


Gan 354 M, right?


----------



## MarkA64 (Mar 18, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> Gan 354 M, right?



Yeah, V2.

I used glossy V1 pieces with the V2 core and yellow nuts.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 18, 2020)

Huanglong M


----------



## CrispyCubing (Mar 18, 2020)

GTS3M For the win.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 18, 2020)

GTS2M lol


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 18, 2020)

Gan 354m v1 matte or the WrM


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 18, 2020)

Tengyun 3x3 lubed with weight 5x5 and silk. a joy to solve on


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 18, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> weight 5x5


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 18, 2020)

I go between the Valk Elite and GTS2 M, it just depends how I'm feeling that day.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 18, 2020)

It's lube that's as heavy as a 5x5, duh.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gan X


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 18, 2020)

I use a Valk 3 Elite M


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 18, 2020)

I use either an Angstrom Valk 3 M or a Valk 3 Elite M, whichever I am feeling like.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 18, 2020)

Tengyun M and WRM


----------



## ProStar (Mar 18, 2020)

2x2: Valk 2M
3x3: GTS3M
4x4: Angstrom WRM
5x5: Yuxin Cloud



CrispyCubing said:


> GTS3M For the win.



yeet


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 18, 2020)

2x2: Tengyun setup with weight 5 and silk
3x3: tengyun setup with weight 5 and silk
4x4: Aosu Gts2m weirdly setu with weight 5, dnm, compound x and silk (ik, its weird, but it works)
5x5: MGC setup with Weight 5, weight 3, and a little silik
6x6: MGC with a weird setup also, dnm, compound x and silk
7x7: Spark with dnm and silk
Pyra: Bell with silk, dnm, and weight 3
Don't really like any other events


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 18, 2020)

3x3: tengyun
skewb: aoyan
mega: gan
OH: tengyun


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 18, 2020)

2x2: Valk 2 M
3x3:


BenChristman1 said:


> Gan X


4x4: Valk 4 M
5x5: Valk 5 M
6x6: MFJS MF6
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell M
Megaminx: X-Man Galaxy v2 M (sculpted)
Skewb: X-Man Wingy M
Square-1: X-Man Volt (v1)


----------



## Timecard47 (Mar 19, 2020)

Dfantix cyclone boys 3x3 with nebula


----------



## Capcubeing (Mar 19, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> 2x2: Tengyun setup with weight 5 and silk
> 3x3: tengyun setup with weight 5 and silk
> 4x4: Aosu Gts2m weirdly setu with weight 5, dnm, compound x and silk (ik, its weird, but it works)
> 5x5: MGC setup with Weight 5, weight 3, and a little silik
> ...


wait gan x uses a tengyun whattttttttttttttttt lol I love the tengyun it is also my main.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 19, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> wait gan x uses a tengyun whattttttttttttttttt lol I love the tengyun it is also my main.


Used to like it, now I dont


----------



## Mischiiii (Mar 19, 2020)

Currently 356X v2 but i change it often


----------



## Sion (Mar 19, 2020)

Tengyun is my main

WuWei is my Backup main


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 19, 2020)

2x2: mgc
3x3: gts3m (i messed up my mf3rs2 )
4x4: gts2m
5x5: valk 5 m
6x6: mgc
7x7: spark


----------



## Hazel (Mar 19, 2020)

I use the TengYun because I love the low noise level


----------



## P perm (Mar 19, 2020)

3x3. GAN AIR SM
2x2.mgc
4x4.yuxin little magic


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 19, 2020)

2x2: MeiLong M or MGC.
3x3: GAN R M, Supernova YLM M or MeiLong M (medium magnets).
4x4: MeiLong M.
5x5: YLM M with extra magnets in the inner layer.
7x7: YuFu
Slewb: Wingy
Pyraminx: Bell
Clock: Rubik's
3BLD: MeiLong M (strong magnets)


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 19, 2020)

Custom made WRM with red op yellow and black op white.


----------



## Koen van Aller (Mar 19, 2020)

Moyu Weilong GTS3M


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 19, 2020)

3x3: Gan354m or wrm
2x2: Valk2LM
4x4: Aosu Wrm
5x5: ordered a yuchuang
OH Gan354m
mega: galaxy v2lm
clock: lingao
Pyra: bell or Mr.m
skewb: wingy
Dont rly do other events


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 19, 2020)

2x2: MGC
3x3: Yuexiao EDM
4x4: GTS2M
5x5: Valk
OH: Guhong V3
Pyra: Mr. M
Skewb: Aoyan
Mega: MGC or Galaxy V2 M (not LM)
Sq1: Volt V2 FM


----------



## Lifuu (Mar 19, 2020)

GAN 356 Air SM


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Mar 19, 2020)

GAN 356 Air SM


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Mar 19, 2020)

GTS3M
MGC 2x2
GTS2M 4x4
little magic 5x5 
little magic 6x6
spark
wingy
bell
lingo


----------



## DominusCubus (Mar 19, 2020)

Gan air sm


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 19, 2020)

gan xs


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi, sorry about all these posts about me wondering what your favorite cube is, but I would like to take a poll on what cube you all like the best. Sry but I accidentally posted this in the wrong topic again.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 26, 2020)

I don’t have the Valk Elite, but if I could get any 3x3 it would be that. Otherwise Valk Power M


----------



## brododragon (Mar 26, 2020)

Huanglong M


----------



## kubesolver (Mar 26, 2020)

The poll as it is is more of a popularity context. My opinion on a cube is useless if I didn't try it at all. So maybe for each cube there should be both like and dislike option. Right now a very good cube won't stand out if it is not very popular cube.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2020)

Huanglong M as well!


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 27, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> The poll as it is is more of a popularity context. My opinion on a cube is useless if I didn't try it at all. So maybe for each cube there should be both like and dislike option. Right now a very good cube won't stand out if it is not very popular cube.


I see what you mean, but i guess i just assumed most people had at least tried a couple


----------



## Kade the cuber (Sep 14, 2020)

Thunderclap v2 is my main but there are many better cubes out there. I use this cube because it is cheap.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

Moyu RS3M 2020, lubed with coconut oil, it's not greasy because I wipe it with baby wipes.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 14, 2020)

I used to use the valk 3 M, but I switched to a non-magnetic thunderclap because it's better.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 14, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Moyu RS3M 2020, lubed with coconut oil, it's not greasy because I wipe it with baby wipes.


Ayyyy I used to lube my rubik's brand with coconut oil, it corner cuts like a beast!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 14, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Ayyyy I used to lube my rubik's brand with coconut oil, it corner cuts like a beast!


It also desintegrates like a beast!


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> It also desintegrates like a beast!


doesnt happen to mine haha


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 14, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> It also desintegrates like a beast!





Nir1213 said:


> doesnt happen to mine haha


Lol same


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 2, 2020)

2x2: Meilong 2M
3x3: Qiyi Warrior S (Ordered off Amazon for $3.21(239 INR), cuts 45 both ways after tensioning, great cube for its price. Got to know its name the day before I joined the forum)
OH: Qiyi Warrior S


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 2, 2020)

I use the Dayan Tengyun v1 for the last one year. Never have been happier.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 2, 2020)

The thunderclap v3 M is just beastly


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Wow, this poll was before I switched to the Thunderclap v3, and now I switched again to the Tengyun v2, which is not on the list.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 2, 2020)

im switching to the GTS3M 2020 now
gonna get it on my bday


----------



## Kade the cuber (Nov 2, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> The thunderclap v3 M is just beastly


I agree 100%. I have it and it's such a joy to solve on. Though I keep the tensions quite tight for stability, it still corner cuts just below 45 and the magnet is just the perfect strength for me.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 2, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> im switching to the GTS3M 2020 now
> gonna get it on my bday


WRM, not GTS3M


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 2, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> im switching to the GTS3M 2020 now
> gonna get it on my bday


WRM 2020
Quite good, but not if you like slow cubes. I just got it, and i'm maining it over my RS3M and Valk Elite. It is quite hard to control, and the magnets are too strong for me(perfect for others, just not me). Other than that, I set mine up with mystic, weight 3, and dnm on the 3rd click. I broke my pb and got 2 13 second solves on it on the first day, so yay. it is quite nice to turn also, just don't put silk in it, I tried and it got quite slow. Also, do not switch the springs to the stiffer springs, it works much better with the light springs since it is a naturally fast cube.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 2, 2020)

Main the GTS2M because of necessity. Favourite cube is the Air SM, but my stickers are in horrible condition. I'm going to get the Gan 11 M Pro frosted primary.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 2, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Main the GTS2M because of necessity. Favourite cube is the Air SM, but my stickers are in horrible condition. I'm going to get the Gan 11 M Pro frosted primary.


Many people at TC didn't like the 11 M pro, so I would recommend something else, like the WRM 2020. And if you love your SM, you should get GAN stickers at sCs or TC.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 2, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Many people at TC didn't like the 11 M pro, so I would recommend something else, like the WRM 2020. And if you love your SM, you should get GAN stickers at sCs or TC.


KewbzUK and SCS ( most notably J Perm) really liked the 11 M Pro. I also just don't think that Moyu cubes are right for me. As for the stickers, I might look into that, but since I live in the UK I would have to pay export and import tax (totalling like 50 USD) on a pack of relatively cheap stickers.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 2, 2020)

GAN 11 M Pro. It has some flaws, but overall the best 3x3 in my opinion (I have the WRM 2020 as well as various other GAN flagships including the 11M Pro)
I may change my mind over the next few days but so far got to go with the 11M Pro.


JP cubing said:


> Many people at TC didn't like the 11 M pro, so I would recommend something else, like the WRM 2020. And if you love your SM, you should get GAN stickers at sCs or TC.


I wouldn't recommend relying on a single source in order to make your buying decisions. I would recommend finding people with a variety of turning styles and opinions (not saying they are unreliable but perhaps not fully representative of people of different times etc).


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> WRM, not GTS3M


oh sorry i got them mixed up


----------



## SpeedyCube (Nov 3, 2020)

I alternate between the Gan 354 M v2 and the Valk 3 Elite.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Nov 6, 2020)

I've used gan cubes for so long that when I try new cubes from other brands my times go from like 11 to 15 right now I use the xs but I'm gonna get the 11 soon


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 6, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> I've used gan cubes for so long that when I try new cubes from other brands my times go from like 11 to 15 right now I use the xs but I'm gonna get the 11 soon


eh I bought the wrm 2020 so guess I'll have to stick with it for a year. I did break my pb and pb average of 5 with it though, and I love it. It should suffice until maybe a groundbreaking cube comes out.


----------

